# Hi. I'm new!



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, I’m a newbie here but not to IVF.  I have had 2 fresh ICSI and an attempt at a natural FET (embies didn’t survive thawing) privately.  It has been a long journey so far but we are on the waiting list in Cardiff and should reach the top in September.  

Our long history is we have been ttc officially since 2005 but we had not used contraception for at least 5 years before this but were sort of careful. I was at first thought not to ovulate and had 3 cycles of Clomid with no success.  DH was found to be Mar+++ on sperm testing so was referred to a Urologist locally in Newport who said he had no significant immunological infertility so carry on with Clomid.  After 6 further cycles we were getting pretty fed up so requested referral to Cardiff for IUI but the gynae I was seeing said it was too early and to have a laparoscopy.  Eventually got a private referral to BCRM where we got the shocking news that IUI would not be suitable as DH has 95% antisperm antibodies and ICSI was our only option. My NHS lap was clear.  

Had first ICSI in January 2008, 12 eggs collected, 10 fertilised BFN but 2 frosties.  Second ICSI in May 2008 5 eggs collected, also BFN but no frosties.  My second cycle was complicated by what was thought to be a dermoid cyst on my right ovary hence the lower number of eggs collected.  

I had a further laparoscopy in September 2008 which revealed that the dermoid cyst was actually a very large broad ligament fibroid that my ovary is sat on top of.  We saw JE in September and were listed for ICSI but had to decide what to do about my fibroid.  It is actually in a pretty risky place to be removed as it is sat on top of one of the arteries into the womb so could end up needing a hysterectomy if surgery went wrong, therefore it is staying put!  

We went for a second appt with JE in June and we have decided to try and shrink the fibroid before IVF to hopefully get access to the ovary on the right so I am now having 4 weekly injections of Gonapeptyl (had the 2nd one yesterday).

I am also looking into immune testing too as I have been diagnosed as hypothyroid with anti-thyroid antibodies and anti-thyroglobulin antibodies.  Reading Dr Beer’s book at the mo and definitely think this is the way forward for us. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Jayne


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jayne and a big welcome, gosh you really have been through it, I hope shrinking the fibroid will do the trick for a successful ICSI


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Jayne.  Don't blame you for letting the fibroid stay put!  Good luck


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Jayne, good luck with evrything.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome jayne

nice to see a newbie


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Jayne and welcome. Im from Newport too  
Good luck with your treatment 
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome jayne and good luck   taffy i forgot you were from newport


----------

